# Hair band cutter?



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm looking for a hair band cutter for taking out a topknot. Any suggestions on where to find one?

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Ack! I had one in my Amazon wish list but deleted it when I cut Riley's hair! I can't remember where I saw it.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

HERE'S ONE
Pet Grooming Scissors : Amazon.com: Elastic Band Snips by Fantasy Farm


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Or… you can just use tiny cuticle scissors!


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks! I'll see if amazon Canada has that pair and if not cuticle scissors it is.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Snowflake14 said:


> Thanks! I'll see if amazon Canada has that pair and if not cuticle scissors it is.


Also, for every day, I much prefer the Goody Terry Pony Tail Holders to elastics. They cause much less damage to the hair if the dog rubs their head on the floor. (which happens a LOT until they are used to the feel!) I only use elastics on Kodi's hair for trials, and they come out the minute we walk back into the house.

Yes, the terry bands may need to be put back in more often, but I'd rather not damage his hair!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I ordered some terry bands after Karen suggested them. They are great. No more pulling and breaking hair. I was not able to find the small ones around here. I ordered KOKO bands online.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Found it!
http://www.bowbizdogbows.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=53&products_id=1996


----------

